# After linkbonding public key login on ssh won't work SOLVED

## hika

Recently I've finaly bonded the two nics in my server and that works fine. I've only one problem: public key login on ssh is no longer accepted.

I checked whether I could find a hard pointer to eth0 to change it to bond0 (like in Samba), but I couldn't find any. The bond is using the mac from eth0.

I used the setup described in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493933-highlight-802+3ad.html adjusted to baselayout2.

It won't work both from my other server and a windows machine, so the problem is with the link-bonding server and presumable with sshd.

I don't see any log item on connection failure.

I was connected to setup the bonding and normally, after rebooting the server, my ssh-client automatically reconnects. Now it all the time says the keypair is rejected and switches to password login, which works ok. 

But now the second server can no longer automatically connect for synchronization. It has to be done from the first, because that still works. (I use that with keychain, but that only affects outgoing ssh, which still works)

Anybody any idea? Tell me what you need to know.

HikaLast edited by hika on Sat Sep 17, 2011 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Have you examined the ssh verbose output for hints?

----------

## hika

It just says: 'Trying private key: *********' and then continues with keyboard-interactive.

Good suggestion! It tries a dsa key that doesn't exist. I use rsa.

I don't understand why?

I'm going to look further... after I walked my dog.

Hika

----------

## hika

I didn't read proper.

It first says 'Offering RSA public key:****'  before trying dsa.

Up to then the output on both servers is identical. The one says 'Server accepts key: *****' the other says nothing, but trying dsa.

Hika

----------

## hika

I don't know how, but somehow ownership of the /root directory was changed to my own. It must be coincidental.

Changing it back solved the problem. It can have happened a few days earlier, since my basic connection was open during that time. I didn't close my workstation because of running sampletests.

So there is no connection with the bonding other than that I therefore rebooted the server.

Hika

----------

